# INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab ein systemupdate gemacht (ist lange her seit dem letzten).

Gestern abend habe ich das update abgebrochen und den Rechner heruntergefahren.

Heute will ich ihn wieder aufdrehen und er gibt mir sowas:

```
...

EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 420k freed

Write protecting the kernel text: 5696k

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2224k

INIT: version 2.88 booting

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

init uded greatest stack depth: 6520 bytes left

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

Thise is (none) (Linux i686 2.6.36-gentoo-r5) 12:52:41

(none) login:
```

Meine logins (root und roland) gehen beide nicht. 

Das ist ein Asus EEEPC 1001P mit 2 GB RAM und einer 160 GB Festplatte, die wie folgt partitioniert ist:

```
/dev/sda1   /boot   ext2   defaults,noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2   none    swap   sw                        0 0

/dev/sda3   /       ext4   noatime                   0 1

/dev/sda4   /home   ext4   noatime,defaults          0 2
```

Was kann ich da jetzt machen? Ich hab einen Stick mit SystemRescueCD oben. Kann ich mit dem irgendwie in mein Gentoo chrooten und das reparieren?

Neu-aufsetzen wäre nicht so schön, jetzt wo ich nach fast zwei Jahren frickeln so halbwegs ein System habe, das meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Install-CD oder sonstige Linux-Live-Dinger die Zugriff zu deinem Datei-System und chroot bereitstellen. (Netzwerk sollte auch möglich sein, für alle Fälle)

baselayout und openrc reinstallieren und dann:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml

Erklärung, baselayout-2 und openrc wurden für stable erklärt

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

danke, den leitfaden wollte ich schon mal durcharbeiten, aber ich habs dann nie getan, weils unstable war. Ich versuch das mal.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

nochwas

chroot mach ich wie?

die root-partition mounten und reinchrooten? oder muss ich die boot- und home-partition auch berücksichtigen?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Gentoo-Handbuch wrote:*   

> Mounten der /proc und /dev Dateisysteme
> 
> Mounten Sie das /proc Dateisystem nach /mnt/gentoo/proc, um für die Installation vom Kernel angebotene Informationen innerhalb der chroot Umgebung nutzbar zu machen. Mounten Sie außerdem mit Bind das /dev Dateisystem. 
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 1.4: Mounten von /proc und /dev
> ...

 

da steht nix von der boot- oder home-partition.

----------

## Max Steel

Rein um openrc zu richten, brauchst du kein home. Das brauchst du prinzipiell nur wenn du auch darauf zugreifen musst, d.h. wenn du irgendwelche Programme als non-root starten möchtest.

boot... würde ich vorsichtshalber mounten.

Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen auch noch sys zu mounten.

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount --bind /sys/ sys/

Aaaaaber (und jetzt kommts) dieses Problem wie du es beschreibst kommt daher das du einfach die emerge Ausgabe nicht angesehen hast um vll zu sagen "baselayout2 will ich noch nicht", oder "mal schaun was ich dazu beachten muss".

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

versteh ich beides nicht ganz.

könntest du den chroot-vorgang für einen beinahe leien posten?

was meinst du mit der ausgabe von emerge?

----------

## Max Steel

Also das mit der chroot Umgebung läuft im Prinzip folgendermaßen.

Du mountest / und die benötigten Dateisysteme:

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot/

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc/

mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/gentoo/dev/

mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/gentoo/sys/

chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"
```

Und fertig. Du bist in chroot und hast bereits die Umgebungsvariablen geupdatet (das ist im übrigen das was ich auf jeden Fall machen würde. /sys muss nicht gemountet werden, nur funktioniert lspci -k dann nicht in der chroot.)

Jetzt nurnoch den Guide abarbeiten und es sollte funktionieren (evtl musst du vorher emerge -aD1 baselayout ausführen da evtl openrc oder eine andere dringend benötigte Abhängigkeit nicht installierst ist.

JEtzt zu deinem emerge-Problem

Wenn du emerge ohne Optionsschalter startest (also nur emerge paket) siehst du nichts außer das er loslegt.

Wenn du allerdings emerge mit der Option --ask ausführst, gibt er dir die Liste in welcher Reihenfolge er was installieren möchte und fragt dich ob das so in Ordnung ist, die Krönung wäre der Schalter --pretend (der collidiert allerdings mit --ask, also immer nur einer auf einmal), dieser Schalter zeigt dir nämlich nur an was passieren  würde wenn du es starten würdest, also zeigt nur ein "what i will do", nicht ein "what you do when you enter".

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, jetzt bootet das Teil wieder, jetzt kann ich wieder das Update weiterfahren.

Mal sehen ob ich den Rechner aktuell bekomme, bis der 3.0er Kernel draußen ist  :Wink: 

----------

## bmahler

Hallo, habe hier exakt das gleiche Problem nach Update auf das neue Baselayout.

Ich bin dem Leitfaden gefolgt, hat aber nichts geändert! Was könnte da denn schiefgelaufen sein??

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du den Installationsprozess irgendwo unterbrochen.

----------

## bmahler

Naja, das gesamtge Update habe ich nicht ausgeführt. Aber das Baselayout 2 ist natürlich durchgelaufen und eine Version von OpenRC ist auch installiert...

Falls du mehr Informationen brauchst, sag mir bitte was ich posten soll.

Danke.  :Wink:  .

----------

## bmahler

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich openrc 0.8.0 habe und baselayout 2.0.2 Passt das soweit oder sind die beiden versionen nicht zueinander kompatibel?

Neuere openrc-Versionen wollen nicht (Compile-Fehler, oder ähnlich *?*)

EDIT:

Habe auch festgestellt, dass # ls -l /etc/runlevels/boot/ mit auch viele Scripts listet, die ich jetzt gar nicht mehr habe.

Die wollte ich also erstmal entfernen... Stellte aber fest, dass ich neuerdings kein rc-update mehr habe! Wie kann denn das sein?

Ich wollte ein emerge system ausführen... bekomme aber zurück, dass mein C-Compiler nicht funktionieren würde.

Was ist da denn los? Ich habs nichts an der Konfiguration geändert, seit mein System zum letzten mal lief!

----------

## Josef.95

 *bmahler wrote:*   

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich openrc 0.8.0 habe und baselayout 2.0.2 Passt das soweit oder sind die beiden versionen nicht zueinander kompatibel?
> 
> Neuere openrc-Versionen wollen nicht (Compile-Fehler, oder ähnlich *?*)
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Hmm..  openrc-0.8.0 solltest du eigentlich nicht mehr verwenden, aktuell ist doch openrc-0.8.2-r1 stable - siehe http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-apps/openrc

Ich würde vorschlagen noch mal einen frischen --sync zu machen, dann ein normales "emerge -avuDN world" sauber durchzubringen, dann die Configs mit etc-update zu aktualisieren, und dann den Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide zu nutzen. Wenn du das korrekt und fertig durch hast mache bitte ein reboot.

Sollte es weiterhin Probleme beim mergen von Paketen geben dann mache dafür bei bedarf am besten einen neuen Thread auf.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Max Steel

Das mit "C-Compiler funktioniert nicht":

gcc-config -l und den aktuellsten, bzw. den zuletzt verwendeten aktivieren, danach fix_libtool_<TAB><TAB> <älteste Version> ausführen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab das [solved] wieder rausgenommen.

Meins ist zwar fertig, aber wenn [solved] steht, hilft den anderen keiner mehr.

----------

## bmahler

Ok, danke für die Antworten...

Ich habe jetzt erstmal ein emerge --sync ausprobiert und wollte dann gcc-config -l ausführen. Das Funktioniert allerdings nicht, weil die datei /etc/init.d/functions.sh vermisst wird!

emerge gcc-config funktioniert auch nicht, weil libmpfr.so.1 nicht geöffnet werden kann (bzw. fehlt).

Ich versuche jetzt mal das vorgeschlagene World-Update... aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das mit diesem C-Compiler-Problem nicht funktioniert...

----------

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich habe letztendlich mein System plattgemacht und neu aufgesetzt mit baselayout-2. Ging wunderbar. Ist zwar keine ideale lösung, ja... mh. Aber funktioniert wenigstens.

vielen Dank & Grüße

----------

## Max Steel

Diese Fehlermeldungen sahen aber auch so aus als ob letztlich dein ganzes System hinüber war.

----------

